# Identifying old Starrett combination square (updated)



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I found an old combination square marked "L.S. Starrett // Athol, Mass." and "No. 4". I could find no other identifying marks. The inch numbers are written in an older-style, cursive, thin and spidery script. Can anybody tell me where I can find information on this combination square?

UPDATE: Here are some pictures, including a closeup:


----------



## piesafejim (Jun 20, 2011)

Being a retired machinist i have had the pleasure of using Starrett tools for years, but i have never came across anything like you are describing. I saw a show on tv a few years ago, and if i a not mistaken Starett has a museum there in Anthol maybe you could look them up and send them an email and a pic i bet they could help.


----------

